# Buying a new Fish finder



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade this year.I currently am using a EAGLE FISHMARK 320.I broke the transducer. So now am trying to decide whether to just get a new Ducer or get another finder.I am able to spend up to $300. I would like some input on this please.Looking at the ones in my price range,I am not seeing alot of positive reviews! Oh ya and this is for my boat.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless you want to upgrade to color with GPS I'd just get a transducer for now.
If you do get a new finder, how much for the 320?


----------

